# John Deere 790 turns over but wont's start



## DeerePeter (Nov 13, 2016)

My first thread - I was out using my tractor this afternoon and all of a sudden it shut down. I discovered that the battery had come loose in its compartment and the positive wire pulled out of the terminal clamp - the clamp was still attached to the battery. I repaired the terminal and reattached it. Now, the tractor turns over, lights works, etc, but will not start. Seems like something dumb but I've checked what I think are the most likely suspects - PTO, seat switch, etc. Any ideas out there?



The tractor is on a angle facing down a little - not a lot. Also, the front loader is down. That is going to present another problem if I can't get it started enough to get some hydraulic pressure.



Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you. I have the next size up, the 990. When you turn the key to the on position, can you hear the fuel solenoid kicking in and the fuel pump ticking away?


----------



## DeerePeter (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes, it clicks away - it's a little colder here this morning - I let it click for 20-30 seconds before I turned the key all the way. Normally, only a sec or two is required. The battery was strong - a little weaker this morning. I'm going to pull the battery and put it on a charge but I'm pretty sure that was not the original problem.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Deerepeter,

As tractor beam stated, make sure the fuel solenoid is actuating.


----------



## DeerePeter (Nov 13, 2016)

So I'm wondering if when the positive wire pull out of the battery clamp, maybe it shorted - or blew a fuse. Is there an inline fuse that controls the fuel pump. When i turn the key I hear clicking. I read someplace about the negative wires going bad - but I assume if the starter is working and the engine turns over, that probably isn't it. Just seems odd that the only thing that happened is that the positive wire disconnected from the battery. Nothing else has changed and it has always started pretty easy. I've had the tractor around 6 months now. Any more tips?


----------



## David Birk (Mar 6, 2020)

I have the same scenario. The battery cable came loose and after repair the tractor will crank but won't start. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

David Birk said:


> I have the same scenario. The battery cable came loose and after repair the tractor will crank but won't start. Any input would be appreciated.


These JD 790s are really Yanmar FX/F Series tractors rebranded as John Deere machines with green paint. Thus, jump over to the Hoye Tractor site and look thru the technical articles to find the solution. 
https://www.hoyetractor.com/TechCenter.htm 

I had the same issue over a year back, and one of those articles bailed me out. Forgot what one.


----------

